# oven then smoker



## phathead69 (Jan 17, 2018)

Read the recent thread about smoking for some length of time then moving to oven to finish. So far I've started and finished in the smoker all my smokes.  My last one was couple pieces of deer meat I brined and a butt. I got up 330 am 17F with light wind to start my fire, no fun. I thought about the oven thread and i may try it nxt time. More thinking lead to wondering if instead of 330 am starting a fire outside, 330 am preheat the oven in warm kitchen aND putt the butt in, 8 or so hours take to smoker that was fired up in the daylight and warmer temps to finish. Would it still take smoke on the tail end of a cook like the front end. Don't get me wrong I love the fire building, fire poking, babysitting of my wood smoker while beer drinking and football watching and meat smoking.  But dang I'm getting older and cold is getting colder, and sleep more enjoyable.


----------



## smokingunny (Jan 17, 2018)

I had to do the oven then smoker thing one time due to a schedule conflict and honestly, that's the only way I cook my butts now. I'm no expert but I have cooked a lot of butts and even I couldn't tell that it wasn't smoked for 12 or so hours.  I think the key here is oven, then the smoker. That way the bark doesn't get mushy.


----------



## phathead69 (Jan 17, 2018)

Thanks gunny for the input.


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 17, 2018)

I like the way you guys think! I can't deal with the cold as well as I used to. This looks like a viable option...


----------



## phathead69 (Jan 17, 2018)

Smokey I agree. I have the maverick so I can sit inside and monitor cc and it, only  going outside to add a stick ever once in a while etc. I've done 2 briskets and several bb at 12 hours plus. During the fall,  routine is 3 to 4 am get up start fire, drink coffee by fire . Put meat on and nap thru wee hours by the smoker watching the world wake up. Afternoon turn college football on tv I have mounted under the pavilion and enjoy the Sat napping, beer, ball and cooking. That evening eating the rewards from info on this site. But that last smoke with the temps and the am somehow seemed more work than reward.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 17, 2018)

Science of meat-
Meat absorbs the most smoke within the first 2 or 3 hours of cooking. Once the surface of the meat rises above 140*, absorption is severely hampered. 
Better to smoke first ,then finish in the oven. 

But, you gotta do what ya gotta do. IF it means starting in the oven to get food on the table, I can understand not wanting to be out in the cold temps.


----------



## phathead69 (Jan 18, 2018)

That's what I was wondering. Only thing I have really read about smoke was after 4 hours it really doesn't take any more which goes with what you said. After 4 hours most meat is 140 plus or minus.


indaswamp said:


> Science of meat-
> Meat absorbs the most smoke within the first 2 or 3 hours of cooking. Once the surface of the meat rises above 140*, absorption is severely hampered.
> Better to smoke first ,then finish in the oven.
> 
> But, you gotta do what ya gotta do. IF it means starting in the oven to get food on the table, I can understand not wanting to be out in the cold temps.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 18, 2018)

Yea, it's the reason you can cold smoke (under 90*F) for days and the smoke really penetrates deep within the meat; as long as humidity is at least 48% so the pellicle does not dry out completely.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 29, 2018)

Oven, then smoke... why not? Sounds a lot like doing a reverse sear.

And I agree. I sure wouldn't want to be outside, in the dark, in 17 degree weather trying to build a fire.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2018)

Interesting idea, but I don't think you would get the smoke flavor that you would get going from smoker to oven.
But I have never tried your method, so if it's working for you then why change.
Al


----------



## gary s (Jan 30, 2018)

Yep, Smoker to oven will give you more flavor and I have had to do that quite a few times.

Gary


----------



## phathead69 (Jan 30, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Interesting idea, but I don't think you would get the smoke flavor that you would get going from smoker to oven.
> But I have never tried your method, so if it's working for you then why change.
> Al


Not so much I want to change as your correct smokes are turning out fine. There is just occasions that the early am smoke in less than desirable conditions is intimidating me. Guess I'm just getting older. I may start looking at some of the electrics for the "I don't want to babysit the wood smoker" smokes in cold nasty weather.


----------

